
New lawsuit says Google refused to hire white and Asian men - kiyanwang
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/2/17070624/google-youtube-wilberg-recruiter-hiring-reverse-discrimination-lawsuit
======
thegreatcosmo
Its being posted so much because people want to talk about it without it being
flagged or duped.

Plus its google and hiring related.

~~~
IntronExon
To be fair though, you’re posting from an account that was created to post on
this story a few days ago. The third comment on this is from an account
created 24 minutes ago, for this thread.

Combined the story has more than 500 points from time on the fp, but that’s
not enough? I’m trying to imagine the reaction if the “What Happens To Us...”
story were similarly treated?

~~~
thegreatcosmo
Yea because its related to hiring and discrimination.

~~~
dang
It's a super hot topic that gets discussed a ton, probably more than any other
in the last year. There are plenty of other threads about this theme and will
be plenty more. Obviously it isn't being suppressed.

What does get penalized on HN are (a) dupes and (b) copycat or follow-up posts
trying to hog in on their slice of the click-pie. That's a site quality issue
that has nothing to with political sides.

------
IntronExon
Is this the fifth or sixth time this story has hit the front page? Seriously,
I’m losing track. I want to think that the fetishistic reposting and
popularity of this story doesn’t say terrible things about some people here,
but each time it makes the front page that’s harder to believe.

76 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16498586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16498586)

351 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551)

17 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16513739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16513739)

23 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504820)

58 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500834)

Sixth time it seems.

~~~
golem14
Bashing Google over this on HN (and elsewhere) seems close to (persistent)
astroturfing to me. It would be interesting to actually do the work and
investigate where the various mentions on HN (and the original articles) come
from.

But then again, this stuff sells in the news, so why suspect ulterior motives
;)

~~~
dang
It breaks the site guidelines to insinuate that behavior you disagree with
must be astroturfing. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

I realize it's a very persuasive-feeling impression. It's increasingly the
first thing people bring up to account for disagreement, but that is a huge
problem. Overwhelmingly the real reason for disagreement is that people just
disagree, and we get nowhere by pretending otherwise.

